# A beautiful day for photos



## Ohiosulator (May 19, 2013)

It was a great day today, so after work I took a few bottles outside and took some photos.

 First up is a nice Puce drakes D-106. As you can see it has some kinda tar like substance inside, and I haven't been able to remove it. Any tips?







 Next up is a cool Pine tree tar, beautiful color and embossing.






 Next we have a missisquoi springs quart mineral water. Found it in a shop a few years ago for no more than pocket change basically, this is one of my favorites.






 Next, a nice green quart double eagle GI-110






 And lastly one of my favorites, my clear half pint sunburst. Looks beautiful in sunlight just like a piece of crystal.







 Ill be posting more, stay tuned!

 Cody Z


----------



## antlerman23 (May 19, 2013)

NICE!!!!! [sm=thumbup.gif]


----------



## epackage (May 19, 2013)

Fan- FU&*%$* -Tastic pics...[]


----------



## Ohiosulator (May 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! []


----------



## antlerman23 (May 19, 2013)

Even with the crack, that sunburst would be my best bottle hands down! I love that ooooooold clear glass.


----------



## Ohiosulator (May 20, 2013)

Yeah its a shame its cracked but for the price I couldn't pass it up. It looks great with my other flasks and just stands out!


----------



## buzzkutt033 (May 20, 2013)

did you try filling the bottle with gasoline and letting it soak for a few days ??

 that might give you a fighting chance....  

 thanks so much for sharing your photos with us. drakes pic is super as well 
 as the spring water.

 jim


----------



## FitSandTic (May 20, 2013)

Very nice bottles! You really collect some nice stuff and seems to me that you pretty much collect all types of bottles and jars. Do you collect crown top bottles as well? I do not recall you posting any crown tops, I am just curious. The tar like substance is probably going to be tough. You need something to act as an abrasive in the bottle like copper shot we use for tumbling. I have used small pebbles and soap and warm water, let it soak and hopefully it will soften the substance up and swirl them around the inside this has worked for me before, but I used it on a hutch and those are much tougher than your drakes. It is hard to determine how hard the tar is to remove without having it in hand. Probably needs a tumble unfortunately. Do you know anyone who can clean it for you.


----------



## andy volkerts (May 20, 2013)

Beautiful bottles!! for the tar, try rubbing alcohol, its cheap, just fill er up and let set for a few days, shake it up and pour the gunk out........


----------



## cacarpetbagger (May 21, 2013)

Great bottles and pics.


----------



## ScottBSA (May 21, 2013)

Really well made pictures of your bottles.  Nice selection of old, colorful glass.  Looks like a gorgeous day.

 Scott


----------



## glass man (May 22, 2013)

GAS..ALCOHOL?LEAVE IT THE HECK ALONE!It looks great as is!!!JAMIE


----------



## sandchip (May 24, 2013)

I saw where you're only 21.  Most young people don't even know what a bottle is unless there's an app for it on their phone, and you've already got a collection better than most old folks.  Keep it up and you'll be another Charlie Gardner!

 There is hope for this nation!


----------



## RED Matthews (May 24, 2013)

I think that description that was recently posted - where the guy used a long stick with a flapping ribbon of material was taped to the end of the stick and rotated with a drill motor, was a good idea of removing something like that after it was soaked with the rubbing alcohol.  

 Great looking collection goals.  RED Matthews


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (May 25, 2013)

I use simple green hand cleaner ,deluted with water , seems to work fine for stuck on gunk.


----------



## diggerdirect (May 26, 2013)

Try some regular old olive oil, let it soak in a few days and it usually will work its way in between the tar & the glass.

 Al


----------



## UncleBruce (May 26, 2013)

Diesel fuel will remove tar through soaking.  If you had a bid of chopped copper to add too you could speed up the process.  You probably don't want to do it inside though.  It has an aroma.  [:'(]


----------

